# 100kg Push press Challenge.



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Ok so the 100kg bench press was quite a success now lets see who can throw 100kg up over their heads.

Push press means leg drive and that's perfectly normal.

Any Takers?

I did 7 reps today at 100kg as part of my warm up.

Adding video in next few mins.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Impressive as always. Your the fella that BP 140 for many reps?

What do you weigh out of interest?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Oioi said:


> Impressive as always. Your the fella that BP 140 for many reps?
> 
> What do you weigh out of interest?


 Not me mate I only got 5 reps at 140kg.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

@Natty Steve'o ^^


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

karbonk said:


> @Natty Steve'o ^^


 Whats this WSM... :lol: I trained/gave shoulders a good beasting today. I recon I'd be quite good at the push press thing. I'll give it a go at some point in the near future. I might have to do it in the gym as I don't think my garage roof will be high enough lol :lol:


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Whats this WSM... :lol: I trained/gave shoulders a good beasting today. I recon I'd be quite good at the push press thing. I'll give it a go at some point in the near future. I might have to do it in the gym as I don't think my garage roof will be high enough lol :lol:


 I can do Ten for sure.... Next time....


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Might give this a bash at some point


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I can rep 10kg.....


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Gave this a little go after todays bench sets. Got 0 :lol:

Too many sets beforehand with 60 and 80


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I've just bought a 6 inch belt to help me with OHP, lower back gives out before shoulders.

Might give this a go.


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

You have some weird plates... I am trying to figure out what they are lol

That's a 10kg bar right?

I've only managed 90kg OHP for couple reps haven't tried with leg drive


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

RugbyLad said:


> You have some weird plates... I am trying to figure out what they are lol
> 
> That's a 10kg bar right?
> 
> I've only managed 90kg OHP for couple reps haven't tried with leg drive


 20kg x2 10kg x4 5kgx2 plus 10kg bar. The 10kg plates are fat and thin types, different brand.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)




----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

karbonk said:


> View attachment 139169
> 
> 
> View attachment 139170
> ...


 Cheap plates are often massively underweight. The 1" hole ones even more so than Olympic plates.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Cheap plates are often massively underweight. The 1" hole ones even more so than Olympic plates.


 haha, now my weights are under weight lol, ok will do it in the gym with Olympic.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

karbonk said:


> haha, now my weights are under weight lol, ok will do it in the gym with Olympic.


 I didn't say yours are, I said they often are.

From one gym to the next there are quite a difference in the weights also.

I remember training in an 'hardcore' gym for quite some years and would bench 3 plates a side, then I joined Loughborough uni Powerbase gym and used their comp weights, 2 plates and a 10 each side and on the 3rd rep I thought someone had put extra weights on.I was quite stuck!! Haha.

Quite a few years back there was a fat lad on here claiming a 200kg bench press(was this you??!!), anyways, he was on a cheap Argos bench which would have collapsed if it had the lad on it with over 150kg yet even his cheap bar didn't even flex.

So, me being me, pulled him up on it and asked him to weigh a few plates, he refused so I called his lifts bullshit. He left soon after.

Its an easy mistake to make in believing a 10kg plate is 10 when in fact it's 9kg. With 10 plates it can be quite far out.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

karbonk said:


> haha, now my weights are under weight lol, ok will do it in the gym with Olympic.


 I didn't say yours are, I said they often are.

From one gym to the next there are quite a difference in the weights also.

I remember training in an 'hardcore' gym for quite some years and would bench 3 plates a side, then I joined Loughborough uni Powerbase gym and used their comp weights, 2 plates and a 10 each side and on the 3rd rep I thought someone had put extra weights on.I was quite stuck!! Haha.

Quite a few years back there was a fat lad on here claiming a 200kg bench press(was this you??!!), anyways, he was on a cheap Argos bench which would have collapsed if it had the lad on it with over 150kg yet even his cheap bar didn't even flex.

So, me being me, pulled him up on it and asked him to weigh a few plates, he refused so I called his lifts bullshit. He left soon after.

Its an easy mistake to make in believing a 10kg plate is 10 when in fact it's 9kg. With 10 plates it can be quite far out.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I didn't say yours are, I said they often are.
> 
> From one gym to the next there are quite a difference in the weights also.
> 
> ...


 Not me but I think I remember some guy like that on here, he had maxed out the bar at home and was impressing us with his weights etc, I often wondered who he was and his name on here etc, this was like 5 years ago, I was still below 100kg back then as was body building...


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

karbonk said:


> Not me but I think I remember some guy like thst on here, he had maxed out the bar at home and was impressing us with his weights etc, I often wondered who he was and his name on here etc, this was like 5 years ago, I was still below 100kg back then as was body building...


 Sounds like the same guy


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Sounds like the same guy


 Guy looked beefed right up too tbh, and was repping crazy weights well over the 150kg range, I remember him well but not well enough to remember his name.

The Argos bench was deffo a factor in this.... I remember that!!


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

mrwright said:


> I can rep 10kg.....


 feckin hell you beat me !!



Smitch said:


> I've just bought a 6 inch belt to help me with OHP, lower back gives out before shoulders.
> 
> Might give this a go.


 left side lower back for me, it a nitemare, even on leg extensions i can tweak it , defo on leg press


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

I got 1 rep with 100kg at 83kg bodyweight


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

herc said:


> I got 1 rep with 100kg at 83kg bodyweight


 Lets see video


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

karbonk said:


> Lets see video


 https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BRL9LS-gGPE/


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

herc said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://instagram.com/p/BRL9LS-gGPE/


 Excellent pal, nice drive to get the rep, well done and video proof makes the grade


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

karbonk said:


> Excellent pal, nice drive to get the rep, well done and video proof makes the grade


 :thumb


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

herc said:


> :thumb


 One thing I would say (if you don't mind) and this works for me, once you get into position fire up right away, your using energy/power with it just sitting there, get into position fast then BANG! No Offence and no criticism.


----------



## SwoleTip (Jul 31, 2017)

Got 120kg for 6, should have it for 10 in a couple months. Was 203lbs this morning though so want to ideally be at the point I'm benching 3 plates for reps at this weight

edit: wrong thread, thought this was the bench thread lol


----------



## SiVoy86 (Oct 18, 2015)

I had a go at this last night at end of my session at start of a session I reckon I could do 12 - 15 reps. I had already done seated dumbbell press 60 kg x 3 set x 8 reps 5 sets of 10 80kg strict press and side laterals and front raises so was f**ked

View attachment 0155B6D2-B4BA-4FAD-B51D-48888B196773.MOV


----------

